
AMD’s Recent Struggles in Market May Be Ending Soon with Vega and Zen Releases - boxerbk
https://blog.parsec.tv/amds-recent-struggles-in-marketshare-may-be-ending-soon-with-vega-and-zen-releases-6e61b78b8131#.l29xlyybh
======
boxerbk
More data from PCPartPicker showing the recent struggles of AMD versus Nvidia.
The last post generated a great conversation. What do you all think about the
information presented here and will Zen and Vega releases change anything for
AMD?

